# "Kinda" Newbie Needs Help



## zuzu (Aug 2, 2011)

Well boo, I typed out a post previously, hit submit and had to relog in. So if there somehow ends up being two posts from me I apologize!

First I am obviously new here. I have been lurking (and learning) for a while and decided to join the TUG site and boards today. We are looking to buy and are hoping for some advice.

A bit of background. I called myself a "kinda" newbie because we have owned DVC for 6 years or so but are not familiar with any other timeshares. We have always just done hotel stays for our travel outside of Disney. If I told you what we just spent in hotel rooms this past 10 day in Hawaii you would cry. Thinking about it, now I want to cry.  

We are thinking another points based timeshare is what would be best for us. We are really not long term planners by any stretch of the imagination. Generally are planning consists of me saying "you wanna go somewhere, I wanna go somewhere". The only time we plan ahead is if for some strange reason we decided to go during spring break and for that we would use our DVC.

We have been looking at Wyndham. If anyone could give me opinions/advice on them I would appreciate it. But also - what other points based programs should we look at - or possibly avoid because of the type of travelers we are. We want flexibility and we are tired of spending a small ransom on hotel rooms when we go to non-DVC locations. 

And speaking of travelers - our group is usually me, my husband, our two boys (9 & 10) and my folks. We don't always travel together either. Sometimes it might be all 6 of us, other times it might be just me and husband, or just my folks and (if I am really lucky) my folks take the boys on a trip (w00t! stay-cation for mom  )

Thanks in advance for any and all opinions/advice/etc!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2011)

Short-term planning does not work well for Hawaii, because you have kids, and school holidays and summer fill up really early in Hawaii.  I would not buy unless I could commit to reserving early, just like you do with DVC.

You know, it is MUCH cheaper to rent a timeshare in Hawaii from an owner than to stay in a hotel - not to mention much roomier.  If you can't plan in advance - that's a better deal for you.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome zuzu!

You might have to reconsider your inability- or reluctance to plan ahead. That's what it will take (generally) to really get the most of TS. I suffer similar affliction, but have found that planning ahead- for multiple vacations- gives me the fun of planning and the spontaneity of looking at the calendar and discovering that 'We are going somewhere next week!' that we scheduled a year before. You'll find that planning ahead simply gives you better choices. And of course, the exchange companies (and TUG sightings [a perk for joining- thanks] will show you last minute offerings.

Looking at your stated location, I assume you are in the Pacific Northwest. You may want to consider WorldMark instead of Wyndham. They are related, but (as an outsider) there seems to be less 'games-playing.' Seems to me a lot of Wyndham members want to stay at WorldMark resorts, not so much vice-versa. WorldMark has many resorts in the West that you could drive to.  Check out www.WMOwners.com As a plus, they seem to hold their value better than some other TS systems.

Again, Welcome!

Jim Ricks


----------



## zuzu (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks so much for the response! This is the first time we have been back to Hawaii in about 5 years. Every five years I could plan in advance  . 

I generally don't like traveling during school holidays because that is when it is crowded; but do like taking the kids places in the summer. We also take the kids out of school once in a while to go on vacation. Also my husband and I go alone or we send my parents on trips. 

But the big question is are you saying that for all locations in all locations (meaning not DVC) you have to long term plan or was that just for Hawaii? 

Yes, renting can be cheaper - this trip just snowballed. Was supposed to be a few days and then we extended it.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2011)

School holidays, including summer, need advance planning in most locations - those weeks are ALWAYS reserved first in any popular location.


----------



## zuzu (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the response too Jim! The reason we do not plan is because of my my line of work. It is very difficult to ensure that a year in advance I will still be able to go somewhere. 

I had asked Denise in my previous post and would love your opinion also - do you feel it is all locations that would be difficult to get in with little planning or only the hot spots, such as Hawaii. 

Yes, we are in the pacific northwest. I will definitely look into Worldmark as well. I assume they are points based also?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2011)

Zuzu - Here is one thing to consider:  Even if you have to change a reservation later, it's better to make a Resv. 12 mos. in advance and have a target date, than to try to scramble and find something at the last minute.  Mostly, it's a matter of getting used to advanced planning.


----------



## zuzu (Aug 2, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> School holidays, including summer, need advance planning in most locations - those weeks are ALWAYS reserved first in any popular location.



Thanks for that info Denise. Definitely leaves me something to consider. We are used to picking up the phone in a 2 to 5 month window and booking a trip. We may just have to stick with our DVC only then.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2011)

zuzu said:


> Thanks for that info Denise. Definitely leaves me something to consider. We are used to picking up the phone in a 2 to 5 month window and booking a trip. We may just have to stick with our DVC only then.



Can you book DVC 2-5 mos. out?


----------



## zuzu (Aug 2, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Zuzu - Here is one thing to consider:  Even if you have to change a reservation later, it's better to make a Resv. 12 mos. in advance and have a target date, than to try to scramble and find something at the last minute.  Mostly, it's a matter of getting used to advanced planning.



That is a good point! Do most places have decent cancellation window where you won't lose your points if you do have to cancel?


----------



## aliikai2 (Aug 2, 2011)

*If you are thrill seekers and want to*

wait until the last minute and don't have to have the very best, timesharing can also work for you.

On fly to destinations like Maui, Oahu, Hawaii and Kauai every day some that has booked a trip with RCI cancels, these normally happen within 30 days before the trip starts.

So RCI and others offers these weeks a discount. Ebay is also a great place to find last minute rentals a deep discounts. A quick search for hawaii rentals brings up 101 assorted rentals, many under $600 per week. 

imho,

Greg


----------



## zuzu (Aug 2, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Can you book DVC 2-5 mos. out?



Yes you can. We went in June for 8 days and I think that trip I booked a month in advance.  The super hot times with DVC in Florida are Spring Break, 4th of July week, Thanksgiving and Christmas. Other than those times I have always been able to get in.  It's the folks who want to stay in that certain room with that certain view that will be disappointed and may not get what they want.  DVC in California - you need to book way in advance. Considering we do not want to go there it does not affect us.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2011)

zuzu said:


> That is a good point! Do most places have decent cancellation window where you won't lose your points if you do have to cancel?



Every single resort system is different, so it just depends on the resort.  In most cases, you don't lose your points or owned week, but you might lose priority to make a future reservation.

For instance, I own at the Westin Maui, and I have priority to reserve at my home resort from 8-12 mos. out from check-in and get my deed ocean view.  But if I wait until 0-8 mos. out from check-in, or cancel my Resv., I am no longer guaranteed an ocean view.  In Hawaii, the view is a big deal for us.  Generally, owners at the Hawaiian resorts get priority for the best view.


----------



## zuzu (Aug 2, 2011)

aliikai2 said:


> wait until the last minute and don't have to have the very best, timesharing can also work for you.
> 
> On fly to destinations like Maui, Oahu, Hawaii and Kauai every day some that has booked a trip with RCI cancels, these normally happen within 30 days before the trip starts.
> 
> ...



First, love that your location says Washington the state. I think I said that about a dozen times last week when in Hawaii. 

I was thinking for Hawaii last minute rentals might be a good option. But Hawaii is not a place we will always want to go that is why we were looking at a timeshare with a variety of locations we could use points at. If the place has either a pool or a beach my boys are happy as clams. My husband and I just like visiting different places and seeing different things.


----------



## zuzu (Aug 2, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Every single resort system is different, so it just depends on the resort.  In most cases, you don't lose your points or owned week, but you might lose priority to make a future reservation.
> 
> For instance, I own at the Westin Maui, and I have priority to reserve at my home resort from 8-12 mos. out from check-in and get my deed ocean view.  But if I wait until 0-8 mos. out from check-in, or cancel my Resv., I am no longer guaranteed an ocean view.  In Hawaii, the view is a big deal for us.  Generally, owners at the Hawaiian resorts get priority for the best view.



Ok, I see what you are saying - thanks! Cancellation policy is definitely something to look into when choosing where we may buy. The DVC cancellation won't really ding you unless you cancel less than 30 days prior to checkin - and that is when it has the potential to hurt. 

While I love a good view that is not a super high priority for me. My mom though - she loves having a wonderful view!


----------



## aliikai2 (Aug 2, 2011)

*The problem is that*

Getting anything last minute in the NW hardly ever happens. You could go with Worldmark or Vacation Internationale, but there are seldom if ever any weeks open when the kids are out of school. 
Like Denise and Jim said, you are going to need to plan or be very flexible with where and when you travel.

Greg.



zuzu said:


> First, love that your location says Washington the state. I think I said that about a dozen times last week when in Hawaii.
> 
> I was thinking for Hawaii last minute rentals might be a good option. But Hawaii is not a place we will always want to go that is why we were looking at a timeshare with a variety of locations we could use points at. If the place has either a pool or a beach my boys are happy as clams. My husband and I just like visiting different places and seeing different things.


----------



## zuzu (Aug 2, 2011)

aliikai2 said:


> Getting anything last minute in the NW hardly ever happens. You could go with Worldmark or Vacation Internationale, but there are seldom if ever any weeks open when the kids are out of school.
> Like Denise and Jim said, you are going to need to plan or be very flexible with where and when you travel.
> 
> Greg.



Thanks Greg! Definitely was going to check out Worldmark. I have not heard of Vacation Internationale before so will look them up too - thank you! We are pretty flexible about location when a "need to go somewhere soon" kinda mood strikes!


----------



## cbm32 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have had Wyndham points for five and one fixed week in Arkansas that I trade through RCI for five years now.  I am flexible and not a timeshare snob and so I have had no problem going where I want when I want at pretty much the last minute.  That includes getting additional weeks after already being at the location.  We have done this in Vegas, HI (usually Kauai), Orlando, St Thomas, and several other places. 

In the past couple of weeks I booked five consecutive weeks in Fiji at two different timeshares starting Oct 8th....probably the most advanced planning I have ever done.

That said, if I were you and planned on vacationing a lot, but are not hung up on staying at the very best  5 star places, I would get a Wyndham points contract and also a small Worldmark membership.  With those two things and some time looking at rentals and last call weeks and such you should be able to go nearly anyplace you want with short term planning and some flexability.

The Wyndham points you can get free or next to it but the Worldmark points will cost you between two and three thousand for a small contract of about 6,000 points.  But the MF's on the Worldmark will be lower than a Wyndham points contract of any decent size.

Just my $1.00's worth of opinion (what used to be 2 cents way back when).


----------



## zuzu (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks so much for the input cbm. Wow, 5 weeks in Fiji sounds fabulous - I wish I could take that much time off. Was that trip planned using Wyndham or Worldmark? 

I have been reading up on Worldmark and it seems like a good possibility if we want to west coast travel and I like the Canada options. Whistler looks lovely and I certainly wouldn't mind going back to Banff!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't forget that last minute airfare is usually very high as well - especially for a family.  I'm sorry to be negative, but we hear lots of stories from  people who buy a timeshare or points, only to find out it won't do what they want it to do.  

Trying to coordinate last minute travel, with reasonable airfare, and find a place available that you want to go, during school holidays, with a family in tow, is going to be challenging.

Right now, the market is flooded with reasonable rentals - that might work better for you than owning.


----------



## zuzu (Aug 2, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Don't forget that last minute airfare is usually very high as well - especially for a family.  I don't mean to be negative, but we hear lots of stories from  people who buy a timeshare or points, only to find out it won't do what they want it to do.
> 
> Trying to coordinate last minute travel, with reasonable airfare, and find a place you want to go, during school holidays, with a family in tow is going to be challenging.
> 
> Right now, the market is flooded with reasonable rentals - that might work better for you than owning.




Oh gosh, you are not coming up as negative at all! I certainly appreciate anyone bringing up any and all considerations be they a negative or a positive. No way a person will make an informed decision without knowing the pros & cons!

While airfare consideration is something I have done, someone else new reading this thread may not have!  We are pretty lucky that we tend to rack up airline miles so usually two trips a year we use AAdvantage points to get our tickets. Other times we look for good deals if we can spot them, I also get email alerts for favorite places and airfare trends. 

That said....I have been liking what I have been reading about Worldmark and the locations. This may be a nice option for drive-able vacations and places we can get inexpensively on Alaska Airlines or Southwest. Still also looking at Wyndham for further out locations and places I would have to (ack!  ) plan ahead for!

Thank you all so much for your advice and comments so far. I really appreciate it and looking forward to other folks chiming in!


----------



## cbm32 (Aug 3, 2011)

Zuzu,
This Fiji vacation is a result of winning a week at Matava Dive resort in Fiji in a name the boat contest.  I am disabled retired and my wife is retired and so as long as we are dishing out the money for air fare we decided to stretch it out.

I traded my week in Arkansas through RCI for a week at Naigani resort and then depostited Wyndham points in RCI and traded for another week at Naigani.  Then we will go to Matava for our free week.  After that we go to Fiji Palms for 3 weeks which I again traded for through RCI after depositing Wyndham points in RCI.  Now we have to book 3 nights someplace or do 2 more weeks at Fiji Palms (those weeks are available for trade via RCI or from extra vacations for a reasonable price) in order to hit the dates where the cheap air fare deal is available.  Air Fair is normaly around $1,200.00 RT per person but by flying the right dates my Travel agent is getting us in on a deal through Air Pacific that makes it about $1,680.00 RT for both of us.

Now we are lucky to be pretty footloose at this point in our lives but we managed to put together a trip to Orlando for the whole family in 09 (15 people total) and put it all together about 45 days before check in.  Some of those folks were teacher and some had school age children...so it can be done.  We did the whole thing with Wyndham points in terms of lodging and even paid for some of the air fare with Wyndham points.

Now dont take me for a Wyndham shill....I hate some of the changes they have made over the past 3 years that have devalued my points significantly.  As a result I am considering dumping some of those points and buying a Worldmark contract.  I would still keep a good chunk of Wyndham though as I like the versitility and LOVE Bonnett Creek and The Grand Desert in Vegas.  But, Worldmark MF's are a pretty good deal and you can buy a small contract and get other points from other Worldmark members or direct from Worldmark at a decent rate.

I really dont know a LOT yet about some of the other systems but the MF's in the higher end resort systems scare me.

With Wyndham you can get points dirt cheap or free but look long and hard until you get MF's in the $5 per thousand range or cheaper (cheaper than $5 per thousand might not be free but still cheap).

As Denise says, you can rent from owners pretty easily and sometimes for less than the MF's, but if you are going to be involved for the long run I think you would be happier owning some in another system or two besides DVC.  Just take your time and be sure of what you are getting.  One nice thing about both Wyndham points and Worldmark is that you can start small and when you are sure of how to manipulate the system and how many points you are going to be happy owning as apposed to renting....you can buy additional contracts and add them to the same account (in most cases...just be sure before you buy)


----------



## zuzu (Aug 3, 2011)

Well after much reading tonight I think Worldmark is out. I appreciate the recommendation though! I looked over the reviews at wmowners.com and the majority of the resorts are rated two stars (out of 5) and under.  If owners themselves rate their resorts so low that seems kind of concerning.


----------



## cbm32 (Aug 3, 2011)

I see that you started another thread and your concerns were addressed there.  I dont recall if I have stayed at a WorldMark resort or not (dont think so) but I have spent a lot of time reading in the Worldmark owners website and have seen very few people that are not happy with Worldmark (at least over all..although they are not real pleased with some things that have happened since Wyndham took over) or had anything reall bad to say about the resorts.  If I am interpreting everything correctly, most of the Worldmark resorts are thought to be a step above most Wyndhams.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2011)

zuzu said:


> Well after much reading tonight I think Worldmark is out. I appreciate the recommendation though! I looked over the reviews at wmowners.com and the majority of the resorts are rated two stars (out of 5) and under.  If owners themselves rate their resorts so low that seems kind of concerning.



Wyndham and Workmark are mid-level properties in the timeshare world.  If you are looking for a higher quality experience, consider the hotel based timeshares like Marriott, Hilton, Starwood, and Hyatt.

Here are some questions for you to think about - click "quote" and a new window will open up with the questions so you can answer them if you like.

New buyer questions:

1)  Where do you want your home resort to be?
2)  Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?
3)  What are your 5 top trade destinations?
4)  How many people do you usually travel with?
5)  Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?
6)  Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?
7)  Can you vacation for a full week at a time?
8)  What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars? 
9)  How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?
10)  How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?
11)  Are you a detail oriented planner?
12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?


----------



## rhonda (Aug 3, 2011)

zuzu said:


> I looked over the reviews at wmowners.com and the majority of the resorts are rated two stars (out of 5) and under.  If owners themselves rate their resorts so low that seems kind of concerning.


FWIW, I echo Denise's observation: Worldmark is a mid-level timeshare product.  That said, resorts and units would rate "stars" exceeding either of my homes: pleasing overall decor, consistent theming, good locations, cleaner interiors, better landscaping, etc.  While I might have a fixture or two that is higher quality in my homes ... I'm always impressed with our Worldmark stays.   2-star?  Bah! While WM isn't the Four Seasons Club Aviara -- me'thinks the reviewers are being a bit harsh.  It is top-notch in the intended mid-range playing field.  

EDITED:  Ah, I just spotted your thread on the Wyndham board with links and discussion to the ratings you consulted. When I followed your link the ratings were a bit startling.  Glad to read that there appears to be a glitch in the other site's rating system!


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Both Wyndham & Worldmark, bought resale, can be good values. Wyndham is much larger and includes many, but not all, Worldmarks in the system.  Overall we found Wyndham to be one of the flexible &, once fully learned, easiest system to obtain top units virtually anywhere. Many of the newer Wyndham's are at or above the quality level of Marriott and other top brands. The older ones may not be but are still very nice and have far more locations available than Marriott's & others.  

Wyndham may be the best value in all of timeshare at the ridiculously low prices it goes for (as in free for closing many times) at resale. Worldm is low cost at resale but still is on a downward price trend meaning war you pay now - even resale - is unlikely to be what it will be worth when you go to sell. Wyndham has truly bottomed out on resale so that isn't a problem ans in fact it's possible, if thing ever recover, that you'd be able to sell for a little more than you pay now.  Don't plan on it but it is possible while with Worldm any future resale is likely to be at a lower price than today. Either system should work well for you - just decide which represents the best value for your use.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2011)

John - I LIKE Wyndham - our Wyndham resort is out favorite resort, but I think it's a stretch to say that the new Wyndham resorts are _higher_ than Marriott quality.  

If you compare the newer Marriott (and other hotel based resorts) and the newer Wyndham resorts, Marriott is still going to be a step or 2 up.  If you compare the old Marriott resorts and the old Wyndham resorts, I think that there is even more difference in quality.

Like I said, we love our Wyndham resort - but if someone is looking for the added style and amenities of the hotel based resorts, I don't think they will be happy with Wyndham. YMMV


----------



## zuzu (Aug 3, 2011)

1)  Where do you want your home resort to be?

Not too concerned. Not Florida though as we own there. 

2)  Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?

Most likely trade a good amount of the time. 

3)  What are your 5 top trade destinations?

This will vary each year. We like going to new places and seeing new things. On the list of places we would like to visit soon is DC, Branson, Williamsburg. But once we go there we may not want to go back for at least a few years.

4)  How many people do you usually travel with?

Depends, anywhere from 2 to 6 people. Sometimes is is just me and husband. Sometimes we bring the kids. Sometimes we send just my parents somewhere. Sometimes my parents take the kids with them and other times all 6 of us go together.

5)  Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?

Depending on who is going we can travel most any times. Travel with kids will happen during some breaks or if we taken them out of school once in a while.

6)  Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?

No

7)  Can you vacation for a full week at a time?

Yes

8)  What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars? 

4 to 5

9)  How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?

I'd rather not disclose if that is ok. I don't do financing on things so it would be a cash purchase.

10)  How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?

In the mid to high 4 digits

11)  Are you a detail oriented planner?

No

12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?

Yes


----------



## zuzu (Aug 3, 2011)

rhonda said:


> FWIW, I echo Denise's observation: Worldmark is a mid-level timeshare product.  That said, resorts and units would rate "stars" exceeding either of my homes: pleasing overall decor, consistent theming, good locations, cleaner interiors, better landscaping, etc.  While I might have a fixture or two that is higher quality in my homes ... I'm always impressed with our Worldmark stays.   2-star?  Bah! While WM isn't the Four Seasons Club Aviara -- me'thinks the reviewers are being a bit harsh.  It is top-notch in the intended mid-range playing field.
> 
> EDITED:  Ah, I just spotted your thread on the Wyndham board with links and discussion to the ratings you consulted. When I followed your link the ratings were a bit startling.  Glad to read that there appears to be a glitch in the other site's rating system!



I saw that too but just haven't gotten over to that thread yet to respond. It sure did have me concerned when I saw that on the wmowners site!


----------



## tashamen (Aug 3, 2011)

*What about Club Intrawest?*

I admit I haven't read all the posts here, but in OP's original post you were looking for another points-based system.  Club Intrawest is modeled on DVC and works to a great extent similarly, other than that there is no home resort.  I know you already have access to some CI resorts directly through DVC, but not all of the other options.


----------



## zuzu (Aug 3, 2011)

John & Denise - thanks both for responding. 

The only Wyndham I have seen in person was Waikiki Beach Walk. I thought those units were really nice. The room sizes were good (even the dinky 1 bedroom mini, wouldn't put 4 people in that though!), the furnishings nice and the pool a decent size.  

I don't need to be surrounded by high end finishes and bright shining surfaces that cost a bundle. I just don't want to stay in a place that is very cramped and looks like it has been updated or furnished since the early 90's. 

Not sure if either of you (or anyone else reading) is familiar with DVC but maybe saying what I do and do not like might help.

One of my favorite DVC resorts is the oldest one - Old Key West. I love the room size, the furnishings are nice and they updated some of the furnishings (specifically the sofa beds) in the past few years. Big plus - a real dining table.  Also the resort amenities are good; sufficient sized pools being the big one. 

My second favorite is Bay Lake Tower. Wonderful pool and access to lake activities. Rooms are well furnished but some poor choices were made on finishes - they are going to see their wear and tear earlier than most. Disney fixed the dining table issue (see below) some of their other resorts had and this one you actually have a place for everyone to comfortably sit. The main living spaces are a good size and enough seating. 

My least favorite DVC resort is - Saratoga Springs. The resort is huge and, if you are stuck out in boonies, it is a PITA to get anywhere in the resort on foot. My mom is disabled and a long walk in the hot Florida sun to get to the pool is no fun for her. Sure the furnishings are nice but the main living space is dinky. If you are in a one bedroom or a two bedroom you get no significant difference in the amount of main living space. Like dining at a real dining table? Tough noogies - they have a small table with a bench seat built into the wall that seats three if your rears are small and a couple of people at the kitchen dining counter. 

So - not sure if that all helped. Like I said; I don't need to be surrounded by stainless steal or granite but I don't want to stay some place that feels like it hasn't been updated in a couple of decades.


----------



## zuzu (Aug 3, 2011)

tashamen said:


> I admit I haven't read all the posts here, but in OP's original post you were looking for another points-based system.  Club Intrawest is modeled on DVC and works to a great extent similarly, other than that there is no home resort.  I know you already have access to some CI resorts directly through DVC, but not all of the other options.



Thanks for the suggestion! I will check them out too!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2011)

Since you want 4 and 5 Star accommodations, you should start looking at the Hotel based timeshare systems like:
Marriott
Starwood (Sheraton, Westin, and Harborside Resort Atlantis)
Hilton 
Hyatt

Within these systems, there are usually 2 ways to trade - 1) through an exchange company or 2) internally - within the resort system.  Like you can do with DVC and RCI.

Exchanging with an Exchange company (like RCI or II.) In general - and this is very general - you can buy a "trader" in one of these companies pretty inexpensively, and trade with an exchange company and get good trades, at a low price.  Some of them give you priority for trades back into the same resort system.  

I know Starwood the best so I will give you a Starwood example -  I can buy a 2 bdm. (2 attached 1 bdm. units) at Sheraton Desert Oasis for less than $1,000, with a maintenance fee of $900 a year, and use this week to trade into the Westin Resorts in Hawaii (for example) - where the maintenance fee is over $2,300 a year.

Trading internally - again in general terms - if you buy a week from the developer, or buy a resale week that's in "their club."  You can trade within the company's internal trading system and get more reliable trades into the top resorts, by using their internal trading function.  The down side is that it will cost you about 10x as much upfront.

Here is a Starwood example - I can buy a 2 bdm. at Westin Kierland Villas for about $13,000, and with a maintenance fee of $1,216.  With this resale, I will get 148,100 Staroptions that will allow me to trade within the Starwood system and get more reliable trades.

I think you should:

1)  Figure out which Hotel Resort System has the locations you want to visit and  (I know Starwood best - here's a link to their resorts - http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/index.jsp - click on "resort collection."

2)  Decide if you with to trade through an exchange company, or internally with the timeshares "club."

Most of the hotel timeshare companies have their own dedicated forum on TUG, with lots of info. posted at the top of their forum.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2011)

zuzu said:


> Like I said; I don't need to be surrounded by stainless steal or granite but I don't want to stay some place that feels like it hasn't been updated in a couple of decades.



I was writing while you posted - with timeshares, 4 and 5 Star accommodations are going to be in the "granite and stainless steel" category, so maybe 4 and 5 Star is not really what you are looking for.  That is something you are going to have to figure out.  

I think the Wyndham timeshare you looked at on Oahu is new or newly remodeled - that will be at the upper end of their quality - not the standard.  Most of the Wyndham timeshares are not new, or newly remodeled.  

I like Wyndham very much - our Kauai Wyndham timeshares are our favorite resorts - but they are not 4-5 Star over all.


----------

